# Help! New dog obsessed with kids



## Pup named Butter (Jan 19, 2010)

We adopted a dog (probably dauschund/beagle mix and estimated at 1 to 2 years old) this past summer. She has become so obsessed with the kids. My husband has come to hate this dog and I just don't know what to do.

Whenever the kids leave, go outside to play, etc., the dog whines and cries and cries (and cries), sometimes throwing herself at the door over and over. I work from home so during the week when the boys leave for school I say school over and over again and so she has calmed down when they leave for school but it's absurd on weekends that the kids can't play out front without the dog. When we're home if the dog acts up (ie, she chews on their clothes and their socks while on them) and I take her into another room she cries being separated from them. She is not alone, just not with the kids. Her crying is very high pitched and I just don't know what to do. Tried treats, etc., to take her mind off.

I just stood outside with the dog so she could watch the boys drive away in a friend's car so she wouldn't cry the whole time they were gone. This is just so frustrating. Advice.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

I would either crate train the right way by making the crate a safe & wanted haven where the dog can go to chill when the kids leave & or take the dog to another room & give him snacks & attention while praising him for being calm when the kids leave...This will take time & consistency but should pay off eventually...You say you've tried treats & distracting but for how long?
I think it is quite sad that your husband hates the dog because of this behavior...If you are irritated too you'd better believe that the dog feels it & it is no wonder he cries when the children leave...My dogs are crazy for our kids too & I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I second the use of the crate.

Also, it's encouraging that you were able to work with her when the kids go to school. I'm sure you can work with her on this as well. Give her regular, scheduled crate time with really good treats. Google Crate Games DVD, which can help you train her to like the crate.

Dogs are pretty intuitive. If she senses how your husband feels, that probably makes her want to be with the kids (and not him) even more. I'm sure that doesn't help matters.


----------



## Pup named Butter (Jan 19, 2010)

She does have a crate that we use when we leave. I've tried to put her in it while the kids are outside but she still cries and cries. She hears them out there playing and it just kills her. I do make the kids play with her as much as possible but it's a little hard to play basketball with your dog.  I've tried to tell the kids to not make such a big deal about kissing and hugging on her when they come home but even when their successful at that (which is rare) she'll start chewing everything around or on them trying to get their attention. She's just soooo stressed when their home. When their at school she sleeps half of the day comes up for a cuddle every now and then, only chews on things I give her. My husband doesn't believe me. She really is a good dog. I wish he could get a chance to see her when the kids weren't around.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

How much exercise does she get? A few walks might help wear her out so she's too tired to whine.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

It sounds to me like she's very excited and doesn't have a vent for that energy. I second the exercise question. I also wonder what kind of training routine you have.

It might be worthwhile to teach her something to do when she wants to be with the kids but the kids don't want her to actually participate. For example, teach her to a down stay so she can lay near the basketball court, but not harass them while they play. It would probably be useful if one of the kids could take her for a walk or play a solid 15 minutes of fetch before trying to do something else. I never make a big deal of my homecoming, but I also never try to do something time consuming before paying attention to the dog. I go to the bathroom and change my clothes when I first walk in at the end of the day, but I would never consider sitting down to dinner or trying to grade papers without first tiring out the dog.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Right now the kids are the dog's source of everything wonderful. She is bonded to them, so when they leave, her world comes crashing down. I would suggest changing this, so that YOU (or your husband) become the source of everything wonderful. Spend some 1-on-1 time with the dog training, learning silly tricks, going on walks, etc. You feed her, you give the treats, you take her to fun places. Soon she'll learn that wonderful stuff comes from you, not the kids, and she won't be so obsessed with them.


----------



## Pup named Butter (Jan 19, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Right now the kids are the dog's source of everything wonderful. She is bonded to them, so when they leave, her world comes crashing down. I would suggest changing this, so that YOU (or your husband) become the source of everything wonderful. Spend some 1-on-1 time with the dog training, learning silly tricks, going on walks, etc. You feed her, you give the treats, you take her to fun places. Soon she'll learn that wonderful stuff comes from you, not the kids, and she won't be so obsessed with them.


Thank you! She does get exercise but I can see that even that is in connection with the kids, ie, going to and from their bus stop and I have my son run her around the circle as a way for son get exercise as well. I think I will try to make a habit of taking her for a walk or going to the dog park while the kids are outside playing so that we are leaving the kids but going to do something fun without them. Do you think that will help? If I take her out when she's whining and crying for the boys will that be teaching her that she gets fun time after whining or do I assume that she's so stressed that anything is good and I'm not reinforcing her whining?


----------

